# Minimalistic turning.



## Steve Walker (Jun 10, 2014)

I hesitated posting these in the turning forum, but there actually is about 30 minutes total turning time on these before the carving started. Hours later, I had 4 mushrooms. The tops are BLM caps, and the stems were originally PM blanks that checked up enough that they decided that they wanted to be stems. Walnut, Myrtle, Ambrosia Maple, and Wormy Cherry.




 

 

 



Caps are 5" to 7" , and overall height ended up 6 to 7" . All finished with Danish oil on the carved surfaces, and the spike side of the caps were sprayed with matte rattle can clear enamel.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 15


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 10, 2014)

now those are frickin awesome great job steve


----------



## Terry Summerville (Jun 10, 2014)

Interesting for sure. Something I never would have thought to make. Lol


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 10, 2014)

Very Unique and great use of the materials !


----------



## bench1holio (Jun 10, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 10, 2014)

Well now, ain't that friggin kool.

Ray


----------



## DKMD (Jun 10, 2014)

Cool! Did you ever find a source for more small burl caps?


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 10, 2014)

Those are great! I like pushing the envelope stuff....


----------



## Molokai (Jun 11, 2014)

Steve, very cool and looks awesome.


----------



## Nobby40 (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice work Steve.


----------



## Steve Walker (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys, glad you like them. Sometimes you just have to find something off the wall to break the monotony a bit, and since I suck at flat work, I figured I'd give carving a shot.



DKMD said:


> Cool! Did you ever find a source for more small burl caps?


 
I did post a "want to buy" here, and have been looking at some Aussie caps elsewhere, just not sure on how difficult they would be to carve.

Steve


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome is just the right word for those, very very cool!


----------



## APBcustoms (Jun 11, 2014)

Well if no one here can help you I buy Aussie burls from bad dogs burl source


----------



## Steve Walker (Jun 12, 2014)

Tim's Turkey Calls said:


> That is a very cool idea with wood. I agree that it's not the first thought with what to do with the smalls. So I'm assumingthat the underside of the mushroom is the bark mostly?


 
Tim,
I actually had bought these caps with the intention of turning small natural backed candy dishes. However, when I received them, they were much too thin to dish out, and expect them to hold any candy. So, this was a repurpose. And, yes, the bottom side is the bark side, without the bark.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 14, 2014)

Steve - Those are great. I keep coming back to them. Very creative


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 15, 2014)

Those are awesome, Steve! Very cool...


----------

